# [RP] Episode 3 - One More Ride Through Hell



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - ... With that being said, I hereby name you, Jin Lust-Sin, the rightful new owner of the position as God of Reincarnation and Afterlife.
> 
> They then all have their paws brought up, aiming at Jin. Auras of their colors (Solared is orange, Palatinatos is green, Tirany is purple, Ocarus is blue, and Welkinus is golden-yellow) emit from their paws and circles around Jin, as they speak up in order.
> 
> ...


Jin springs up from his bed, shocked, startled and confused all at the same time, as he looks around.
However, the first thing he notices is that he isn't even on a bed. The moment his paws touch the area he was laying on, he immediately notices that it was the ground.
He takes a look at his surroundings, and sees that he's in some sort of alley in a city. It's somewhere around midnight, he thinks.
However, he immediately freaks out as soon as he gets any more aware of the scene, seeing that he doesn't recognize it at all.
Then, as if things can't be any weirder : his bladed wings, the eye on his chest, the mouth on his belly, and the glowing runes on his body, are all gone, and so are all his powers.
After *the cryptic and weird dream* he just had earlier, he feels completely empty in his head, as if he doesn't know if it's reality anymore.

"The hell's going on here... ?"

He struggles to get up on his feet, before limping out of the alley, and coming into a city completely unknown to him...

----------

(Please note before joining the RP : _*there're no fantasy elements*_ in here, everything is in the modern era)


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

(mmmmm...what kinda city are we talking about? :3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Julen said:


> (mmmmm...what kinda city are we talking about? :3)


(Just a random city I make up)


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

(okie)
A young man was calmly walking down the street. He really liked how calm and quiet the city becomes at night. As he walked he saw Jin in the distance. He smiled as he came closer to him. So close Jin could see his familiar face. "hey jin! "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

As Jin makes his way out of the alley, he finds himself in what looks like a completely abandoned city. The lights from the buildings are all off, but somehow the street lamps aren't.
The city appears in the style of a standard metropolitan urban town/small city centre with affordable housing, shops, a bus station, and so on, but no habitants at all.
As Jin walks around with seemingly crippled legs, he gets scared more and more, just from the mere sight of the city.
His phone vibrates a bit. He takes out and loiks at the screen.
A message from his mother.

"Jin, it's getting late. Are you home yet ?"

He tries to type his shaky digits onto the phone. He wants her to know his current situation, but he doesn't want to make her worry.
He chooses the 2nd option.

"I'm on my way, mom..."

However, just before he presses "send", he sees that the connection signal in his phone has dropped, making him unable to send the reply.

- For f@#$ sake !...

He grumbles a bit, before putting the phone away in frustration, before hearing someone calling out to him. He perks his ears towards the direction of the call and sees a familiar person walking towards him.

- Julen ?

(Spoiler alert : survival/horror RP ; the city looks like it's been abandoned)
(Might wanna edit your post, fella)


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

(why does this reminds me so fucking much about Cry of Fear?
And then what should i change? :3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Julen said:


> why does this reminds me so fucking much about Cry of Fear?


(That's exactly what I'm going for !
Mission accomplished )


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

(I KNEW IT! When you said "phone" and "mother" and the message itself a bell ringed to me)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Julen said:


> (I KNEW IT! When you said "phone" and "mother" and the message itself a bell ringed to me)


(I swear, you understand me so well XD
Love it when you do, man)


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I swear, you understand me so well XD
> Love it when you do, man)


(hehe you're welcome pal. Now get a damn icepick, police baton or a pocket knife and kill those fuckers. Anyways....what should i say then?)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Screams are hurd from down the street, and small flichers of light are seen from the derection of the screams

(Heyyyyyyy Julen, been a wile : 3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> Screams are hurd from down the street, and small flichers of light are seen from the derection of the screams


The screaming sound interrupts and jump-scares Jin and Julen before they get to say anything further. Jin perks his ears to the direction and mutters :

- Someone's hurt...

He feels incredibly uncomfortable at the sound.

- ... Why does it sound familiar to me...

The expression on his face soon changes to absolutely pale and dead-scared, as if he recognizes the scream and the sight of flickering light. Julen can see the white in Jin's eyes as he cries out loud :

- ... M-my son-- NO !!!

Jin immediately rushes towards the direction.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 2, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> Screams are hurd from down the street, and small flichers of light are seen from the derection of the screams
> 
> (Heyyyyyyy Julen, been a wile : 3)


Ey you're alive


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

As Julen hears the word "son" he starts running down the street as well. 

-shit...


----------



## Lightning96321 (Sep 2, 2016)

(The correct turm is i came back to life : 3)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Sep 2, 2016)

As the two get closer, they see Light running from what seemed to be darkness, and the small light that eminated from his tail gave him enough light to see his seroundings.

- D--DAD!!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 2, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> (The correct turm is i came back to life : 3)


Aight, so you died of the Plague and came back using the power of Mushrooms


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> As the two get closer, they see Light running from what seemed to be darkness, and the small light that eminated from his tail gave him enough light to see his seroundings.
> 
> - D--DAD!!


Jin bursts into tears as soon as he recognizes Light, and as soon as his paws reach to him, he embraces his son as tight as possible, as if for dear life.

- My baby !

Jin rubs his paws along the back of Light's head while nuzzling his nose at Light's forehead affectionately, taking in his scent :

- Thank goodness you're safe...



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Aight, so you died of the Plague and came back using the power of Mushrooms


(Will you stop making things more awkward already)


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

Julen looks around, concerned about how silent the city was.

"sorry to interrupt guys....but's something is REALLY wrong here....i think that we should try to get out of the city.....NOW!"


----------



## Lightning96321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Lights body is covered in small cuts and broses, and his wings are clipped preventing him from flying

-we need to get inside...... there coming....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen looks around, concerned about how silent the city was.
> 
> "sorry to interrupt guys....but's something is REALLY wrong here....i think that we should try to get out of the city.....NOW!"


Still hugging his son tight in his arms, Jin glances at Julen :

- I dunno anything about this place ; I've never been here ever before...



Lightning96321 said:


> Lights body is covered in small cuts and broses, and his wings are clipped preventing him from flying
> 
> -we need to get inside...... there coming....


Jin seems startled at Light's "warnings" :

- W-who ? Who's coming ?

(Seeing that you two are familiar with Cry of Fear, I'll let you be the "tour guides" to narrate the "walk-through" )


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

"coming? Who the fuck..."

Julen sentence gets cutted by a yell, coming from a long distance.

"oh crap...."

He said as he pulled out a butterfly knife and unfolded the blade.

"i think the metro is still working! We could get out of the city!"


----------



## Lightning96321 (Sep 2, 2016)

- W--We need to go!

Light tryes to get up, but he cant without winceing in pain, he falls to Jins arms and points to the nearest building.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

The look on Jin's face is now of ansolute terror ; he is seen visibly shivering, especially after the yell that sends chill down to his spine.

- What the heck was that !?

He then sees Julen unfolding the blade, and breathes heavily, showing just how unsettled he is.

- Oh dear...

He then takes a quick glance at Light, and holds him tight in his arms.

- Stay close to me, son...

He looks at the building, then at Julen. The expression on his face seems to te that he's trusting both his and his son's lives in Julen at the moment.

- L-lead the way... !


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> - W--We need to go!
> 
> Light tryes to get up, but he cant get up without winceing in pain, he falls to Jins arms and points to the nearest building.


(Awww heeeeell naw. I ain't doin'fucking parcour, jumping/ climbing balconys.)
(just saw jin's message. I guess i'll have to do it anyways -_-)

"OK! Follow me!"

He yelled as he runned towards the building he pointed. When he reached the building he tried to open the door. 

"Dammit! It's closed! Back off guys!"

He said as he took a couple of steps back and charged into the door. It opened loudly. He runned inside and yelled 

"C'mon get in!"


----------



## Lightning96321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Awww heeeeell naw. I ain't doin'fucking parcour, jumping/ climbing balconys.)


(Get your lazy ass in the building Julen...)

As the door closes, Light lets out a sigh and relaxes

- w-where are we..... what is his place....


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> (Get your lazy ass in the building Julen...)


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

"i don't know...just a residential building...nothing real-.....what's that smell...."

Said Julen as he pulled out his phone and turned it's flashlight on. He had been smelling something inside the building since he got inside. As the flashlight turned on they could all see plenty of dry blood on the floor of the entrance.

"holy...."

Said julen as he looked at the blood.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Light looks mortified at the blood, and wimpers, he gets up slowly and moves to the center of the room, alumanating the whole room, revealing the blood stained walls, floors, and furniture.

- o--oh my gwads....... what happened here......


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)

As the whole room got illuminated he saw a figure leaning against a fall. He came to it closer, covering his mouth. It was the body of a cop. A headless cop. It seemed like if someone hitted his head repeatedly withb something blunt....like a hammer or so. Also he had no legs. It seemed like if they were perfectly cutted of....probably with a chainsaw.... As Julen came closer to it he saw that he still had his gun. He held his gargling reflexes and tried not to puke while he reached for the Glock and picked it up. As he did he immediately checked the magazine. And, as he predicted, it was empty, just like the other 3 he had on his belt. He walked closer to Jin and Light, now with a scared/palid expression on his face and with a gun.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Sep 2, 2016)

H--Hey, whered you get that gun Julen? And you look like youv seen-- what happened to him!!

As he sees the cop, he covers his mouth and dry heves at the site of the body.


----------



## Julen (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Jin, upon the sight of the corpse, immediately grabs Light and pulls him back and hugs him close, as if out of mere instincts, with yet another freaked-out expression on his face.

- I don't like this... I don't like this one bit... what the hell's going on here-- where are we anyway ???


----------



## Julen (Sep 3, 2016)

"look....i don't know what's going on....i woke up and my parents weren't home which was quite strange. I looked outside and there was no one. I tried to phone people but no one answered....i decided to go on the look for any of my friends...and so far....you're the only one i have founded.....but i'm sure of one thing....something's VERY wrong in this city....we need to get out of here....NOW" 
Said as he looked around nerviously.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

Jin hugs his son ever tighter and shivers, in response to Julen :

- You tell me...

He gets Light on his back, and nods :

- Let's get our ass outta here, fast !

(Like I said : the map, the monsters, the "puzzles", the nightmare sequences, everything, is yours to go on ; I'll just follow you)


----------



## Julen (Sep 3, 2016)

(euh.....it's been about a year....maybe even two since i've played Cry of Fear for the last time....so everything is a bit blurry.... I mean i remember the enemies....the weapons....a bit of the maps....but nightmares, puzzles and all that it's (completely) almost gone....)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

Julen said:


> (euh.....it's been about a year....maybe even two since i've played Cry of Fear for the last time....so everything is a bit blurry....)


(I'm sure it'll all come back to you  I really enjoy the storyline of the game, it's very original, but I never actually played it, so, yeah :|
I wanna be creative and inventive on my own side, too, but I dunno how to really put my stuffs into perspective, so that's quite a problem...)


----------



## Lightning96321 (Sep 3, 2016)

Light looks over to the door.

-Did we run into an apartment building?

As he says that, you here multiple doors slamming up a few levels, in response to hearing this Light lets out a yip of fear


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

Jin gets startled and holds Light yet tighter as he darts his eyes around in a fit of extreme panic :

- What was that !?


----------



## Julen (Sep 3, 2016)

"guys....we can't get out..........the only way out is to go up the building and find a secondary way out.....then we should go to the metro station....and get the hell outta here..."

Said Julen as he started walking upstairs.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

Jin picks Light up, holds him in his arms, and follows Julen.

- I dunno what's going on... but from what my son had to go through earlier, I feel like we're not alone...

He starts looking around while walking after Julen :

- If only there's some sort of actually usable weapon... at least a knife or something...


----------



## Julen (Sep 3, 2016)

"hey....take this..." 

Said Julen as he gave Jin his butterfly knife

"you might need it... I have a Glock now...but no magazines...we'll hopefully find ammo in the upper levels" 

He said as he kept going upstairs


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

Jin takes a look at the butterfly knife, and strangely feels much less scared. The fearful expression on his face is changed to confident as he grips it tight in his paws.

- Let's hope we make it through...


----------



## Julen (Sep 3, 2016)

The two first levels were barricaded with planks of wood or furniture. The third one was clear. But there was plenty of dry blood on the floor. 
Julen looked at Jin and slightly nodded without saying a word. He walked closer to the door and opened it. Leading them to a long corridor with many doors. Each corresponding to an individual flat. 
A child crying could be heard.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

(I found the wiki : the apartment should be like this)
*Where shit begins to go wrong...*


----------



## Lightning96321 (Sep 3, 2016)

Light jumps out of Jins arms, and starts to stumble forward, his light aluminating the way

-L-Lets go and try to find survivers....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

(guys, gimme some time : I'm working on my own version of the nightmare sequences ; until then, just keep "exploring" around and try to survive )


----------



## Lightning96321 (Sep 3, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (guys, gimme some time : I'm working on my own version of the nightmare sequences ; until then, just keep "exploring" around and try to survive )


(Yes sir : 3)

Light walks to the first door on his right, and trys to open it.

-uhh, this isent a door........ its just wallpaper that looks like one.... 

as he says that, his voice gets more uneasy and shacky


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 3, 2016)

(i feel compelled to join as this seems like an interesting rp but I've never heard of let alone played Cry of Fear before)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (i feel compelled to join as this seems like an interesting rp but I've never heard of let alone played Cry of Fear before)


(You should at least look up the plot on the wiki, man, it's amazing)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2016)

Julen said:


> The two first levels were barricaded with planks of wood or furniture. The third one was clear. But there was plenty of dry blood on the floor.
> Julen looked at Jin and slightly nodded without saying a word. He walked closer to the door and opened it. Leading them to a long corridor with many doors. Each corresponding to an individual flat.
> A child crying could be heard.





Lightning96321 said:


> Light walks to the first door on his right, and trys to open it.
> 
> -uhh, this isent a door........ its just wallpaper that looks like one....
> 
> as he says that, his voice gets more uneasy and shacky


The three try to open all the possible doors there are within their sight, only to find that most of them are locked, stuck, or seemingly barricaded from the other side.
Jin reaches one at the end of the corridor and finds that it, unlike the others, does budge a bit, and that whatever is blocking the door from the other side can be pushed out of the way if with enough force. He presses his entire body on the door, but sees that it won't work that way. He then steps back a bit, stands on his tail, and gives the door a kick with both of his legs.
The door breaks open a bit. Jin proceeds to push the door harder, until it's revealed that the room is a kitchen...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 5, 2016)

(I did read the plot right after I posted that, but let me know how this entrance works just in-case. if it doesn't fit i'll change it)
*noise can be heard coming from around a nearby corner, as a young wolf can be seen using his arms to pull himself into view while lying flat on his stomach. His back and arms  covered in varying degrees of dried blood from dozens of small cuts*
"*pained voice* h-he...help...me"
*further inspection reveals two large gashes in each wing covered by burns that look like an attempt to self-cauterize the wounds*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I did read the plot right after I posted that, but let me know how this entrance works just in-case. if it doesn't fit i'll change it)


(I'm also making a plot on my own, but at least remotely similar to the original plot of the game I'm basing on )


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 5, 2016)

(ive read this thing but i dont know how to enter myself in)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> (ive read this thing but i dont know how to enter myself in)


(maybe one of the "survivors" of the apartment, trying to hide yourself in or escape from a locked room ?)


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 5, 2016)

(will you guys find me)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> (will you guys find me)


(if you, I dunno, bang on the door and scream at the top of your lungs, "HEEEEELP !!!", then sure, maybe we can)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *noise can be heard coming from around a nearby corner, as a young wolf can be seen using his arms to pull himself into view while lying flat on his stomach. His back and arms covered in varying degrees of dried blood from dozens of small cuts*
> "*pained voice* h-he...help...me"
> *further inspection reveals two large gashes in each wing covered by burns that look like an attempt to self-cauterize the wounds*


- HOLY SH--

Jin quickly rushes in as soon as he hears someone calling for help, and, once the wolf comes into his sight, he quickly gets to him, sounding even more of a panic, as he recognizes the wounded wolf :

- MARTIN !

Jin takes a quick look at Martin's current condition, and sees that he's lost too much blood. He begins to dart his eyes around the room, hoping to find something useful.
The kitchen is just as messy as anywhere else that anyone could predict, given the rundown/abandoned look of the apartment as a whole, with cooking equipment like frying pans, spoons, forks, chopsticks, chopping boards, knives, and so on, lying all over the place.
Jin's gaze stops at an opened cabinet on the wall, and, as if by mere instincts, quickly reaches his paws towards it, but finds that it's completely empty. However, when he looks down at the ground below he sees bandages and painkillers lying about.
He grabs the bandages, soak them in insecticide, and pats them on the wounds on Martin's arms, back and wings, then get other dry ones and wrap them around the wounds. Finally, he gets a glass of water and brings it close to Martin's mouth, while his other paw holding the painkiller.

- Get up, get up ! Come on !


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 5, 2016)

HHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> HHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


(Be right back, dying of laughting LOOOOOL)


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 5, 2016)

(lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 5, 2016)

*swallows the water and two of the painkiller tablets*
"Jin, is that you? What are you doing here? Have you seen David?"


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 5, 2016)

help me PPPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *swallows the water and two of the painkiller tablets*
> "Jin, is that you? What are you doing here? Have you seen David?"


Jin is as frustrated and panicking as ever :

- I dunno ; when I woke up after some weird-ass dream, I found myself in an alley in this messed-up piece of fuck of a city with my friend and my son ; we're just as clueless as you here, trying to esc--



lockaboss said:


> help me PPPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZ


Jin's ears and fur all stand up at the scream, making him turn around in extreme fear :

- What was that !?


----------



## Julen (Sep 5, 2016)

Julen looked around.
"it seems like there are more survivors....someone's bangging on a door....should we check it out?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen looked around.
> "it seems like there are more survivors....someone's bangging on a door....should we check it out?"


Jin takes a quick glance at Julen :

- You go check them ; I need to stay and tend Martin's wounds. He's badly injured here.

(*bromance intensifies* lol)


----------



## Julen (Sep 5, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*bromance intensifies* lol)












"alright...." he said as he walked to the door. He looked for the one being hitted repeatedly. When he saw the one. He unholstered his glock. Eventhough he was out of bullets a good hit in the head with the grip would do. In case is was aggressive. He held the doorknob and opened the door.


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 5, 2016)

rusty runs out screming not looking he runs straight into a wall and falls to the ground "ooooooooowwwwwwwww"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> rusty runs out screming not looking he runs straight into a wall and falls to the ground "ooooooooowwwwwwwww"


The impact Rusty makes with the run-and-hit makes Jin frown :

- That's gonna leave a mark...

He then gets outside to check on what's going on, seeing that Martin is OK now.
When Jin sees Rusty on the floor, he kneels down and rubs his paws on his head :

- You OK ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 5, 2016)

"Did that hurt? It looked like it did..."
*starts laughing before wincing in pain*
"Wonder if i'll ever be able to fly again...lucky I stumbled upon this kitchen and managed to cauterize the wounds but damn that hurt..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Wonder if i'll ever be able to fly again...lucky I stumbled upon this kitchen and managed to cauterize the wounds but damn that hurt..."


Jin pats his paws on Martin's wings :

- I've tried my best to first-aid you, but you shouldn't push yourself too hard. I'm nowhere near any sort of nurse to be able to tell how long it'll take you to recover.

He then takes a glance at the kitchen :

- So far, the only "weapons" we have are those knives... against whatever kind of abominations there are in this hellhole. Might as well grab all of them, or as many as you can...

Jin grabs two fruit knives, then a butcher knife, and finally a frying pan, at which point he chuckles :

- With this... I'm indestructible, hehehe...


----------



## Julen (Sep 5, 2016)

-heh...

Julen chuckled at Jin's comment. He then walked to the nearest bathroom and checked the medicine cabinet. He finded some painkillers. He took them with a scream

-Grabbin' pills!

He sais as he walked back to the group.

-so....what's the plan now?

He said as he fiddled with his empty Glock magazines. He then took a small look outside and muttered to himself.

-huh....i hate small towns...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Julen said:


> -Grabbin' pills!


(*Jin approves*)



Julen said:


> -so....what's the plan now?


(one sec ; lemme take a quick lookie at the quick-planned Nightmare Sequences I made a few days ago)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Jin follows Julen's question and takes a look outside the window :

- ... Can't see anything but these blocks...

He then takes a glance at the others, and concludes :

- We're off to the 1st floor. This apartment has nothing very useful for us anywa--

Before he could finish, he sees a bloated, rotting corpse of a small child holding a knife in each hand, wearing a garment made of garbage bags and duct tape instead of clothes, rushing straight into the room slashing/stabbing the knives wildly and relentlessly.



Spoiler: When child abuse shouldn't be a problem...












Jin jerks back at the monster and, as if by mere instinct, followed by extreme fear, slams the frying pan straight at its head. A loud "CONK !!!" echoes through the room, as if he just hits the monster's skull. His force manages to literally behead the monster clean-off... and still scares him to death :

- WHAT... THE FUCK... IS THIS THING !?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 5, 2016)

*grabs a beak-shaped peeling knife, a parring knife, and a nearby iron pipe he brought with him (which he used to cauterize the wounds with heat from the stove)*
"these should do for now."
*notices the freaky child-thing*
"WHAT...the...FUCK...is THAT?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "WHAT...the...FUCK...is THAT?"


Jin is still shivering in fear at the sight ; his voice is now uncontrollably loud and shaky :

- A PIECE OF FUCK, THAT'S WHAT THAT IS !

He then glances at the door, where the lights at the hallway are constantly flickering. He takes a deep breath and walks to the door, looks at the two sides, then back at the others :

- We got "weapons" and supplies, but we don't have our lives to waste when those nasty fuckers are around. Let's get our ass outta here, fast !

He then walks off, out of sight ; just moments later, however, they hear his scream yet again, followed by another "CONK !!!". However, this time, Jin tries to "joke" his way through the fear :

- CHILD ABUSE FOR DAYS, FOLKS !


----------



## Julen (Sep 5, 2016)

Julen follows Jin, trying not to think too much about the previous events. "so....are we finally going to the damn metro? That's the fastest way to get outta this place...."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Julen said:


> "so....are we finally going to the damn metro? That's the fastest way to get outta this place...."


Jin nods :

- I'll take that one, if that's the fastest, yeah. If anything, though, maybe we should look for some sort of gun store or so, first...


----------



## Julen (Sep 5, 2016)

Julen nods in agreement "yeah....i'll need some bullets for this thingy..." he said as he looked at his Glock. "i really hope we make it out of this place...."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 5, 2016)

"There should be a clear path to the fire escape on the eastern wall which was clear when I came in, and the easiest/fastest way out of the building. and no offense but that gun would probably attract those things attention the moment you used it."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "There should be a clear path to the fire escape on the eastern wall which was clear when I came in, and the easiest/fastest way out of the building."


Jin readies the frying pan in his two hands the way he'd hold an axe, and narrows his eyes towards the direction :

- 2 hours coming in as a total nightmare... now we're breaking out harder than in Left 4 Dead, heh...

He then gestures his paws at the others :

- Come on, folks, no time to los--

Before he can finish, sounds of metal clanking on the floor interrupt him. Then, a mutilated woman with two blade-like appendages in place of her arms and legs breaks out of the room, followed by piercing screams, wildly stabs and slashes her blades at Jin. Before he can react, he takes several hits straight at his chest, making him stagger backwards.



Spoiler: Pretty woman... walking down the street...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 5, 2016)

*lunges at the woman, ripping the peeling knife through her neck and finishing it with the parring knife in his other hand*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

As Martin damages the monster enough, it proceeds to pierce its own throat and collapses onto the ground, emitting a painful and disturbing wail, before becoming completely motionless.
Jin is seen with lots of scars on his chest and belly, after being unable to defend himself from the monster's blades. He takes out some bandages and proceed to first-aid himself similar to Martin earlier, though this time his actions are much shakier, due to the pain.

- Aaaargh... this is... some... grave shit... I've got myself into...

Once done and after struggling to get back on his feet, Jin holds the frying pan in his paws tighter.

- ... Not "indestructible" for long, heh...

However, he still steps forward, taking the front line of the group :

- No time to lose, guys. Come on.


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 5, 2016)

(i went to bed woke up and now their are 3 more pages to the rp you guys dont mess around XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> (i went to bed woke up and now their are 3 more pages to the rp you guys dont mess around XD)


(You bet it)


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 5, 2016)

LOL


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 5, 2016)

(you should see how far a different thread with us three got in a week....)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (you should see how far a different thread with us three got in a week....)


(More like you and me ; no-one else could catch up with us, cuz our bromance is unmatched lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 6, 2016)

(In the other thread, I swear though it's like Ban and Meliodas. Especially with how you keep calling my character "captain" lol)
*follows Jin*
"I don't think the subway is as safe as you think it is. On my way here I noticed a slashed open gate leading into one. Speaking of whatever is going on this city, I came into this building searching for David. We were sleeping in a nearby park, when I woke up he was gone. I thought I saw him enter the building but haven't seen him yet. I was hit by something and ran before I could see what it was. I don't even know how long I've been here, feels like a day but could be much longer."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (In the other thread, I swear though it's like Ban and Meliodas. Especially with how you keep calling my character "captain" lol)


(I swear, your character always makes me blush LOL)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 6, 2016)

Jin grips the frying pan tighter still as he proceeds.

- And I just woke up to find myself in this city without any idea how or when I could get here at all... and the worst part is I don't recognize it at all... not to mention those freaky monsters...

Along their walk, however, they don't encounter any more of the monsters, and soon they reach the stairs that lead down.
A while later, they manage to get out of the apartment together.

- Now to find a gun store or something, 'cause I don't think--

Loud thumping noises cuts in, as if something big is hitting the ground. When Jin turns around, in his sight are several gigantic monsters that are at least 10m tall.

- Holy shit...

*When you look up to someone, but not in a good way...*

The monsters don't seem to have noticed the group's presence yet, however, and are just wandering around aimlessly.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 9, 2016)

A text message appears on Jin's phone while he and the group are watching the monsters.
_
- The house, across the street._

Jin can see one of the houses has the porch light on, the windows seem to be barricaded with wooden planks and the door looks like it has taken a beating. From where the group is, it can be seen as a simple home but it feels oddly familiar to Jin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> A text message appears on Jin's phone while he and the group are watching the monsters.


Jin is completely terrified by the mere horrifying sight of the monsters, until the phone vibrates in his pocket, snapping him out of it, and prompting him to reach his paw into the jacket. When he opens the screen, all he sees is a cryptic message.



Yaruzaru said:


> - The house, across the street.


Jin frowns at the message, having next to no idea on what to make of it.
He doesn't even recognize the number. Who is it anyway ?
He thinks of just ignoring it, but out of curiosity, he still shifts his gaze at the direction the person is telling him to look at.



Yaruzaru said:


> Jin can see one of the houses has the porch light on, the windows seem to be barricaded with wooden planks and the door looks like it has taken a beating.


As the house enters his sight, his eyes gleam with a spark of hope for safety.

... however...



Yaruzaru said:


> From where the group is, it can be seen as a simple home but it feels oddly familiar to Jin.


As Jin takes a better look at the house, some kind of flashbacks flood into his mind while he tries to recall something, until he quietly gasps in disbelief :

"The old man's house ?... H-how... how can it be ? This isn't Ionah... how can he be here ?"

However, the thumping sounds of the monsters stomping on the ground with their heavy steps make Jin's mind immediately snap to the current objective, as he turns around and looks at @Julen , @Lightning96321 and @Abyssalrider , whispering :

- Let's get our ass across the street, quick ! Safe house up ahead !


----------



## Julen (Sep 9, 2016)

As he heard Jin's command Julen sprinted towards the safehouse 

- YOU FUCKERS WILL NEVER GET ME AAAALIVEEEEEEE!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Julen said:


> As he heard Jin's command Julen sprinted towards the safehouse
> 
> - YOU FUCKERS WILL NEVER GET ME AAAALIVEEEEEEE!


(And it's at this moment that Julen realizes that he's fucked up XD
How about you keep your mouth and ass shut so those fuckers won't be able to detect you and the others with your screaming ? XD )


----------



## Julen (Sep 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (And it's at this moment that Julen realizes that he's fucked up XD
> How about you keep your mouth and ass shut so those fuckers won't be able to detect you and the others with your screaming ? XD )





(cuz stealth is for pussies)
(god this is the best drawing i've ever made XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Julen said:


> (cuz stealth is for pussies


The monsters catch Julen's loud screaming sound and turn their attention towards him as he tries to make a run for it. One of them tries to close the distance between it and Julen, and at the same time raising its hand up, as if preparing to give him a brutal punch-out.



Julen said:


> god this is the best drawing i've ever made XD)


(I also redrew Jin, too ; this time with a new set of armor as well )


----------



## Julen (Sep 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>






(now i just feel bad when i look at my doodle. THANKS OBAM- I MEAN JIN)


Julen tried to run as fast as he could until he realized that a monter was about to punch him out brutaly 

-OH SHIT (waddup)

He yelled out loud


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 9, 2016)

While the group is dealing with the monsters Jin receives another text.

- _You know . . . i have plenty of provisions and supplies here for everyone . . . but in my haste to barricade my home, i forgot cola. If you happen to come across some and bring it with you, i'd appreciate it._


----------



## Julen (Sep 9, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> - _You know . . . i have plenty of provisions and supplies here for everyone . . . but in my haste to barricade my home, i forgot cola. If you happen to come across some and bring it with you, i'd appreciate it._







 (0:44) (i feel like if i'm going to end up like nick for some reason)
Cry of fear....more like cry *4 Dead 2 IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN)

*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen tried to run as fast as he could until he realized that a monter was about to punch him out brutaly
> 
> -OH SHIT (waddup)
> 
> He yelled out loud


The monster, seemingly provoked by Julen's yell, swings its "hand" forward, aiming straight at him. From the look of it, it's more likely to send him flying...
Jin ignores the phone's vibration when the message arrives, and rushes to Julen instead, only to make it in time to push him [Julen] out of the way, before the punch hits him [Jin] and knocks him down violently.

- Ooof !

Jin lands on the ground with his back hitting it harder than receiving a neck chop from a black-belt martial artist, and remains temporarily but completely and helplessly incapacitated, as the monster closes in and prepares to stomp on him, while the others still target the group. Jin's face is paler than ever :

- H-Help !


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

(@Julen ! @Abyssalrider ! Anyone ! Get yo ass here and help me !
*subtly-sexy-as-fuck pose while incapacitated* I need a hero ; 3 )


----------



## Julen (Sep 11, 2016)

(#Yolo)

As Julen saw that Jin was about to grt literally obliterated. He does the only thing he could do: charge into the monsters legs from a side. As he did that he crippled one of his legs, making him fall down. He then looked at Jin and extended his hand at him "C'mon buddy! You're indestructible right?" he said with a smirk.


----------



## Julen (Sep 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> **subtly*-sexy-as-fuck pose while incapacitated* I need a hero ; 3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

Julen said:


> C'mon buddy! You're indestructible right?


Jin grabs Julen's hand and pulls himself up, though not without trouble, seeing that he did take one full-force knock straight at him earlier.
As soon as he gets back up on his shaky feet, he glances at Julen and blushes and stutters at the same time :

- O-of course I'm indestructible !... Y-yeah, that's right ; otherwise, you... euh... you... would've got squished to bits instead ! I... euh... saved your life right there, pal !

He then looks away. Julen can tell that Jin is trying too hard to keep his composure.


----------



## Julen (Sep 11, 2016)

Julen started running again towards the safehouse. 

"let's go! We can't stay here!"

He said as he kept running


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 11, 2016)

*runs over to Jin and puts his head underneath Jin's shoulder*
"Let's move, we can't stay here."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

Jin tries his best to drag himself forward with Martin's help and follows Julen as they try to get to the house up ahead, away from the monsters as soon as possible.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 13, 2016)

A vehicle can be heard approaching from the distance, the sound of the engine and the wheels kicking up the dust from the barren road get louder until the group can see the beaming headlights of a pick up truck. It rams straight into one of the taller in the group, attracting most of the rest of the taller.

The old man can be seen quickly getting out of the vehicle after ramming it into the group, narrowly avoiding one of the taller trying to grab him as he exits the vehicle. He has a shotgun strapped over his shoulder and two Molotov cocktails in each hand. He throws his cocktails at the taller while they are beside the vehicle, setting both the taller and the vehicle ablaze. The now flaming taller slowly fall as they try to approach the old man. He backs away as they try to reach him but they fall before they get close enough leaving only the taller closest to the group that Julen crippled.

He pulls his shotgun off of his shoulder and walks toward the taller slowly while keeping a safe distance as he takes a shot at it, grabbing its attention in the process. The crippled taller crawls toward him and he begins unloading the other four shells into its face and body but the taller begins to stand and walk slowly toward him seemingly hindered by its crippled leg.

He yells at the group "Get out of here!"

He starts to load the shells from his shoulder strap into his Remington 870 and fire as soon as he has loaded in a shell only to load in another shell and fire again and again . . .






The taller staggers back after a succession of shotgun blasts but still moves . . .

"You, have got, to be kidding . . . "

The old man suddenly feels pain streak across the side of his body and groans in pain as he turns to see what looks like a lady with blades for arms and legs stabbing him through the side of his body.

He quickly turns and fires his shotgun directly at the creatures head causing it to immediately drop next to him. Seeing the taller continue to approach he staggers and struggles to load another shell into his shotgun . . . 

He breathes heavy as he mutters to himself 
"Too bad . . . i was hoping . . . to enjoy one last bottle of cola . . . before going home . . . "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 13, 2016)

The taller suddenly stops in its track and slightly staggers forward when something hits it in the legs.
It appears that Jin is literally chopping a butcher knife right through its leg to halt it in its path towards the old man.

- Fucking... die already !

Before it can react, its leg has finally been chopped apart, resulting in very brutal and messy -looking cuts at where the blade hits. It quickly loses balance and falls over, though still crawling towards the old man.
Jin rushes towards it, then literally climbs onto its neck and tries to hold on as it attempts to knock him off. Jin waits for the right moment, then jumps up high and chops the butcher knife straight at the monster's forehead, making it stops moving for good.






He then raises his butcher knife up in a victory pose (quote on quote) :






He then gets to the old man and gets him back up on his feet :

- You OK ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 13, 2016)

He places a hand on his wound and slightly chuckles.

"Heh, i don't know about you . . . but i don't feel too good . . . "

Blood runs down his body and through his fingers as he has his hand on the wound.

"You should probably . . . get inside . . . isn't safe out here"

He staggers but manages to start walking toward his house.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin gets the old man's arm over his head and helps him gets inside safely, followed by others of the group.
Once inside, he closes the door and collapses on the floor, sighing in relief :

*- Phew... good thing we're indestructible.*

He then glances at the old man :

- Thanks for your help, gramps. Couldn't have been in one piece without your help...

However, he then raises his eyebrow and scratches his head :

- But... why are you here ? I remember that your house was somewhere else, wasn't it ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 14, 2016)

The old man crouches to reach a first aid kit under the table in the living room. The house seems in good condition inside despite the outside appearance and boxes of supplies can be seen against the walls in his home. The small table in the center has two sofas on either side of it, the old man opens the first aid kit on the table and tries to clean and wrap his wound. He sits down slowly, looking to still be in some pain as he tends to his wounds and speaks to Jin while doing so.

" Well, i'm glad i could return the favor, even though you did end up helping me again in the end. "

He smiles a bit but his smile is mixed with a few winces as he cleans his wound.

" . . . Yeah, my house *was* somewhere else . . . to be honest with you, i have no idea how i got here, or where *here* even is. My home is the same but the area is completely different, as far as i could guess, i just thought another creature decided to play a cruel joke and take me away from my town, i really don't know, do you have any idea what's going on? Those monsters out there . . . and i thought the ones back home were bad . . . "

He finishes cleaning his wound and tries to bandage it.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> " . . . Yeah, my house *was* somewhere else . . . to be honest with you, i have no idea how i got here, or where *here* even is . . ."


Jin's expression changes to a mix of frustration and confusion at the old man's words.

- W--... what ? How...

He scratches his head with his eyebrow raised, having zero clue about what to make of the current situation. Frustrated, he sits down, looks at the floor, closes his eyes, and presses his paw on his forehead, and remains completely motionless for a few minutes, before looking back up at everyone else, this time with a calmed-down yet serious tone of voice :

- ... Whatever is going on here, I'm not staying in this shitty excuse for a "city"...

He then glances at the supplies leaning at the wall of the house :

- I think we'll need your help, old man... cuz we're gonna have some serious *ride to hell* here... because...

He readies his butcher knife and grunts (quote on quote) :


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 14, 2016)

The old man looks over at his supplies as he finishes bandaging his wound.

"I don't know if i can be of much use to you but your welcome to take anything you need, there's plenty of food and medical supplies in those boxes, never really had much chance to get organised given the situation. I was hoping to find others and hold out or something but you guys are the only souls i have seen since i got here. I'm starting to think holding out here may not pan out too well after all, especially with what we just went through outside . . . "

He sits back into the sofa and sighs after closing the first aid kit on the table.

"I'l help you out of course, it's the least i can do for you after what you did for my town . . . but i have to ask, how do you plan to get past all those . . . whatever they are . . . "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin clenches his fist, then points at the old man's shotgun and replies (quote on quote) :


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 15, 2016)

The old man lets out a slight chuckle at Jins words.

"One shotgun against a hoard of hellish creatures? Sounds like i'm back home already. "

He loads more shells into his Remington 870 and refills the empty spots on the shoulder strap with shells as well.

"You got anything to defend yourself? I'm not as spry as i used to be, i don't know if i can guard everyone myself, though i suppose we should avoid getting caught in the first place if we can. "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

Jin looks at the others, then back at the old man :

- Avoiding them altogether is the best option, I agree. We don't have much for self-defense if we run into those fuckers... all of us know how to hold our ground in close combats, but that's just as good as running up to them in the first place...

He then scratches his head :

- If we have some sort of gun store in the area, I won't hold back, that's for sure... hey, you got a map or something ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 15, 2016)

He holds his shotgun by his side and looks out a small gap between the boards of the window. He can see a few creatures roaming far in the distance but nothing seems to be around the house at the moment.

"Well, as long as we only fight if we have to. A gun store would be a bonus, i think i remember seeing one when i was gathering supplies, but the place was swarming and i only got as far as a supermarket in the area, didn't want to test my luck. "

He pulls out a rolled up bus stop map from a shelf and hands it to Jin. 

"That's as best i got, seeing as i don't know this area i thought i'd grab one while i could. We won't get lost at least i guess . . . if we can get back through town and make it to the shops, we may be able to get some weapons, though it didn't look promising the last time i was around there"

He sighs and shakes his head.

"Some real mess i landed myself into, maybe i should of moved town after all, just one freaky occurrence after another."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

Jin takes a look at the map :

- Right... this is where we are... now where's the gun store... oh, great, we're gonna have to take a long walk... it's pretty far from here... then, get our ass straight to the city gate. Yeah, sounds like a plan.

He folds it and puts it into his backpack, before readying his butcher knife, walks to the door, and points his paw to the right, from where he's standing :

- Straight that way, folks.

He quietly opens the door and, after scanning the area in front of him to make sure nothing is gonna run up and explode right up at his face any given moment now, gestures his paws to the others :

- Come on, quick ! This way !


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 15, 2016)

The old man puts on a backpack, straps his shotgun over his shoulder and makes sure it's loaded before getting a few paces behind Jin and holding his weapon to the side.

"I'm getting to old for this . . . " 

He says, taking a deep breath as he follows behind Jin.

" Let's try not to draw attention to ourselves, i'd rather save the ammo in case we can't get to the gun store. "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

Jin only does a thumbs-up in response to the old man's concern.
The group soon reach a crossroad. No sign of monsters in the vicinity, at least not yet.
The gun store can be seen in the far other side of the street, with a board on it that says "Friendly Fires". Jin gestures his paws to his group :

- Over there, come on.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 15, 2016)

"Wait, do you guys smell that?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Wait, do you guys smell that?"


Jin stops in his track and looks around cautiously as he asks Martin :

- Smell what now ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 16, 2016)

"That's the problem, I can't smell anything...not even the general smell of city air. Something isn't right with this place."


----------



## Julen (Sep 16, 2016)

Julen looked back and chuckled "no shit sherlock! I didn't know something wasn't right until you said so!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Jin points at his ears in response to Martin :

- Nor do I hear anything. The whole place is too quiet... and I hate this kind of "quiet".

He points his paw at the gun store up ahead :

- Let's just get our ass there quick. Come on.

The group swiftly make their way to the store, but the door is locked and barricaded with wooden planks from inside.
Jin looks around the vicinity, then stands on his tail and raises his paw feet up, aiming at the door, at the same time glancing back at the group :

- All of us, on 1, 2...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 16, 2016)

"Yeah . . . i don't like this at all."

The old man seemed apprehensive as he looked around the area and then back at the group. The silence was more disturbing to him than having one of those creatures in his face, especially since the last time he was here he remembered the place was swarming with them. He readied his shotgun as the group prepared to ram the door open.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 16, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen looked back and chuckled "no shit sherlock! I didn't know something wasn't right until you said so!"


"you're just a human, I don't expect you to understand why it's a problem that I can't smell anything. Wolves have a strong sense of smell to start  with, being part dragon only makes it stronger. I can usually pick out the scent of prey in a heavily populated and densely forested area from up to 3 miles away, but I can't even smell the dumpsters that should be in any of the alleys nearby let alone those all over the city. This is wrong, I don't like it."


----------



## Julen (Sep 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "you're just a human, I don't expect you to understand"


(-_-






#TRIGGERED)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Jin glances at Martin and Julen :

- How about you both get your ass here and help me break this goddamn door open ? Cuz otherwise, you're gonna smell death itself from those monsters real quick.

He then readies his paw feet and yells (quote on quote) the same time he kicks the door :






The door bursts open violently, almost broken out of the hinges.


----------



## Julen (Sep 16, 2016)

As the door bursts open Julen steps in. He doesn't say anything but the smile on his face is enough to see that he's happy. As he walks in he looks around looking for the biggest weapons he could get. Be picks up a newspaper on the floor and he reads it out loud. 
"_barricade you homes.....report unusual behavior......wait for official instructions...." 
Heh....wait my ass"_
He said as he picked up a shotgun and loaded it with a smile.
"kill all son'a'bitches.....that's my official instructions"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Julen said:


> "_barricade you homes.....report unusual behavior......wait for official instructions...."
> Heh....wait my ass"_
> He said as he picked up a shotgun and loaded it with a smile.
> "kill all son'a'bitches.....that's my official instructions"


(COPYRIGHT ! I did that in the previous page ! XD )


----------



## Julen (Sep 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (COPYRIGHT ! I did that in the previous page ! XD )


(hue X3)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 16, 2016)

The old man took one more look behind him before getting in behind the group.

"There might be someone in here if it was barricaded and locked from the inside like that . . ."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> "There might be someone in here if it was barricaded and locked from the inside like that . . ."


Jin perks his ears at the man's words and presses his lips as he feels his fur standing all up and a chilling cold running down his spine :

- I really hope you're wrong about it...

He then darts his eyes around, until he lays his eyes at the sections of assault-rifles, SMGs and handguns. He grabs the ones he always prefer over everything else in terms of firearms, an AK47 and an MP5, and carries with him 2 extra magazines for each.
When he's done, he proceeds to walk around the area to search for other supplies, until he finds a strange-looking sword-like weapon lying on the ground.







He picks it up and examines it carefully : it appears to be made of lightweight silver, with titanium carved at the grip.
As he looks at the sword, he can't help but feel something oddly familiar about it, and soon the feeling makes him rather weird out :

- Why do I feel like I've seen this before...

Even as he holds it, he feels something vaguely familiar about it, too.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 16, 2016)

The old man smiles a little as he sees Julen go for a shotgun and mutters to himself.

"I like this group already."

He then cautiously looks around the store and sees bloodstains leading to the back of the counter from the entrance of the store but does not find anything other than that. He makes a look of discomfort at the sight before coming back around to where the group is and sees Jin looking at what appears to be a sword.

"That looks interesting . . . what's something like that doing in here? Maybe someone was here after all."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 16, 2016)

*Martin starts looking around for archery equipment and sees a bow that looks familiar but has never seen it before, lying on top of a vest lined with places for carrying flechettes and knives*
"Why does that bow and vest seem familiar? Other than sparring against David i've never used weapons, let alone a bow or flechettes"
*picks up the bow and vest anyway, putting on the vest and slinging the bow over his shoulder. finding two custom quivers made for the vest underneath the pile*
"Anyone see any broadhead arrows?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Jin tries a few swings with the machete to test the weight, before strapping it to his left side. He then glances at the old man :

- Dunno why, but I feel like I've seen this sword before... just can't remember it, though...

He then takes a look at the others :

- Everyone all set ?

He then unfolds the map onto the floor, and runs his paw on it :

- This is where we currently are, the gun store. This is the apartment we just escaped from. The metro of the city is to the east... and that's our way outta this hellhole...

He pauses for a while and presses his lips a bit, before continuing :

- ... All the vehicles in this place appear to be completely broken, and I'm not wasting my time bothering to fix none of those pieces of junks. We're gonna walk... and that's gonna be quite a while.

He then stands up and puts the map away, and readies the sword in his right hand, before equipping an uzi in his left hand, now dual-wielding two weapons at once.

- Alright... let's go...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 16, 2016)

"There are arrows in that display over there . . . though i don't know why there are blades and bows in here to begin with." He pauses and rubs his head

"Maybe i'm finally going senile, my house decides to relocate, i'm surrounded by monsters and there's a convenient all in one weapon store. I would think i'd be used to these types of things by now . . ."

He chuckles for a moment " Though i suppose the monsters roaming around part is the same."

The old man sighs and grabs some extra ammo to put in his pack for his shotgun before replying as he hears Jin.

"Yeah, it seemed that way . . . i'm really regretting torching my truck right now, but if we can get to the trains i guess we should be fine getting out."

He checks he has everything he needs and readies behind the group with a slight nod to say he's ready.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Jin takes a deep breath before opening the door and stepping out.
The tension in the air and the dark sky alone make him feel as uneasy as ever, as if despite all the weapons and even the team he has with him, his life has always been on the line, and will be the same, with no different outcome, no matter how hard he struggles to make it through.
As soon as he steps outside, however, a loud, inhuman voice echoes from a distance, followed by what sounds like an engine of a chainsaw starting.
The moment Jin knows where the noises come from, he sees a chainsaw wielding psychopath, whose face is covered with three theatre masks, running towards them, swinging the chainsaw wildly, just as feral as a rabid dog.
Jin spends a whole magazine of uzi at it, but quickly realizes that it doesn't seem to take damage at all, or it just doesn't feel any pain.
Either way, he turns around and yells at the others of the group :

*- RUN, BITCH, RUN !!!*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 16, 2016)

Looking over to what Jin could see, every bone in his body told him to get out of there. He adjusted his hips and took off right behind the others with surprising speed for a man of his age.

"I'm *huff* getting *huff* too *huff* old *huff* for *huff* this *huff* shiiiiit!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> He adjusted his hips and took off right behind the others with surprising speed for a man of his age.


(Be right back, dying LOOOOOOOOOOOOL)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Be right back, dying LOOOOOOOOOOOOL)


(Had to XD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 16, 2016)

(Swords in a gun store are odd, but archery equipment isn't entirely uncommon. Many guns stores sell archery equipment for use while hunting.)
*throws a flechette at the psychpath with a  chainsaw before taking off sprinting to follow the others*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 16, 2016)

(True, but a convenient all in one store just when we need it, i couldn't not say anything xD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 16, 2016)

(Convenient: yes, all in one: not exactly. I still lack my daggers, a paring knife and a curved peeling knife just can't cut it compared to apair of identically hand crafted and perfectly balanced daggers designed and forged for the sole and express purpose of combat)

(PS. pun not intended)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 16, 2016)

(I'm sure we will find another convenient knife store on the way xD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (I'm sure we will find another convenient knife store on the way xD)


(And hopefully a forge, too, so I can make a replica of my chainsaw katana and skull-carved gun LOL)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 16, 2016)

(Yeah, a medieval weapons shop will just conveniently happen to be listed on the map lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Yeah, a medieval weapons shop will just conveniently happen to be listed on the map lol)


(If there are workshops in this hellhole, I can legit make the weapons all I want LOL)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 16, 2016)

(Except my ryza sword)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 16, 2016)

(Stahp i can't laugh anymore pfffff.   ALSO dibs on any Glaives)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Except my ryza sword)


(I can make a socket at the end of the grip, you just need to charge it like charginig your phone LOL)



Yaruzaru said:


> (Stahp i can't laugh anymore pfffff.   ALSO dibs on any Glaives)


(Too bad, darling, I'm not stahping here XD )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 16, 2016)

(I don't want the overpowered effects, just the sword)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I don't want the overpowered effects, just the sword)


(Geez, would totally make it if we're not having plot armor amnesia for being in a nightmare atm
Nightmare plot armor is too OP lol)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 16, 2016)

(Too bad, darling, I'm not stahping here XD )[/QUOTE]
(If i was playing Yaru right now. Thread closed XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> If i was playing Yaru right now. Thread closed XD)


(Yeah, you'd cuddle me so hard I'd wake up and the nightmare ends, thread closed in indeed XD )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *throws a flechette at the psychpath with a chainsaw before taking off sprinting to follow the others*


The flechette doesn't seem to be enough to scratch the monster in the slightest, and has obviously no effects in halting it from its rampaging path straight at the group. The sounds of it screaming and the chainsaw engine running make everyone feel like a landlord is on crack while breathing at behind their neck about them having to pay up the rental money.
Either Jin is scared to death, or he's just trying to joke, he clearly has zero idea what he's saying while running for his life :

_*- I'M SORRY FOR BREAKING INTO YOUR GUN STORE AND SHOOTING AT YOUR FREAKY ASS FACE EARLIER MISTER CHAINSAW-SWINGING MANIAC WE'LL PAY FOR THE DAMAGE PLEASE JUST CALM THE FUCK DOWN AND OH MY FUCKING GOD STOP TURNING ME ON WITH THAT CHAINSAW OF YOURS AND JUST LET IT GO FOR FUCK'S SAKE !!!*_

( XD )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> STOP TURNING ME ON WITH THAT CHAINSAW OF YOURS ALREADY


(PS : pun totally not intended lol)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 16, 2016)

"We're, not, gonna, outrun, this, thing!" He takes heavy breaths while running as fast as he can. The sound of the chainsaw and the monsters screams become louder and closer.

He looks behind him quickly only to see the monster gaining pace on them and quickly turns front, trying to keep ahead of it with the group. He grips his shotgun as if he is preparing to turn and hold it off if he has to.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 17, 2016)

Jin darts his eyes around the surroundings, hoping to find something to stop the maniac's relentless chase, all the while running for his dear life. However, he sees nothing useful.
As if out of ideas or completely lost it, Jin grabs his cellphone, turns on the camera, brings it to behind him, and taps the digits of his paw onto the screen. A flash of light emits out of there.
The maniac, upon getting the bright flash of light straight at it, briefly stops in its way and brings the chainsaw up to cover its face, seemingly shielding its eyes.
However, the moment it recovers from the temporary "stun", Jin is already straight at its face, with a trash can slammed upon its head. Jin then stands on his tail and kicks it down right after the surprise attack ; the chainsaw, following the force of Jin's kick, is pushed backwards, and the blade touches its torso...
A piercing, disturbing and painful shierk echoes throughout the entire vicinity as the maniac struggles, tosses and turns with the trash can trapping its upper torso and the running chainsaw within. It is seen randomly kicking its legs everywhere while trying to break free. When the trash can starts being torn apart by the chainsaw, seeming like it's trying to get back up, Jin immediately slams another one on the maniac yet again, hoping to kill it for good.
The monster's shriek and the engine of the chainsaw soon cease away, with blood dripping out of inside the trash can.
Jin pants heavily, with sweats all over his head, as he looks at the dead monster :

- Fucking hell...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 17, 2016)

The old man stops after Jin takes down the monster and tries to catch his breath, leaning against a wall. 

"Well, at least we didn't need to use any ammo . . . "

He looks at the monster and then at its weapon.

"A chainsaw, someone want to grab that? May come in handy."

He looks around them as if expecting another psycho monster to charge at them.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 17, 2016)

Jin takes a glance at the seemingly dead monster, then the chainsaw, and still feels rather uneasy. He gets a feeling that it may spring up and grab him as soon as he's within range.
He takes out his sword and stabs its legs to see if it's actually dead for good.
Nothing happens.
He then quickly reaches his paw to the chainsaw and yanks it out.
The chainsaw is as deadly and lethal as it appears, Jin thinks. He then starts the engine to see if he can actually wield it properly.
As the engine starts and the saw blade starts running, Jin nods (with this expression) :







He then readies the chainsaw in front of him as his new main weapon, and steps forward :

- Come on, guys... no time to lose.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 17, 2016)

The old man gets up off the wall after catching his breath and looks down at the monster again before looking back up at the group.

"Let's hope there are no more of these things running about."

He looks out toward the direction that they are heading to in order to reach the metro. He takes a deep breath and readies himself again, thinking about how they are going to manage getting there with monsters like this hanging around. He also still found it odd that there seemed to be a lot less of the creatures than before. Thinking about it made him uneasy so he tried to ignore his thoughts and just count it as good luck.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 17, 2016)

As the team presses onward, they make their way pass the alley that the psychopath just chased them into earlier, and soon finds themselves on the other end of the dark alley.
It doesn't look much different from the area they were in earlier, at the apartment and the gun store. Just as abandoned as always.
Jin checks the map again :

- The metro is up ahead... pass a park and a few more streets and we'll be there soon enough.

He puts the map away and readies the chainsaw back :

- Can't say I enjoy any of this shit... I thought I've been through enough, but this is just on a whole new level...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 17, 2016)

The old man smiles a bit hearing Jins words.

"Even more messed up than that life stealing son of a bitch from my town? Compared to that and those things he spawned i'd say this is a walk in the park."

Having said that he still looks around cautiously as they walk through the abandoned streets.

"In fact . . . given the lack of life around here, it feels like Deja vu."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

"I still can't smell anything except for us..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> "Even more messed up than that life stealing son of a bitch from my town? Compared to that and those things he spawned i'd say this is a walk in the park."


*- Good game...*

Jin smirks as he recalls the days he was traveling with his boyfriend as a pair of mercenaries, fighting a necromancer that indeed literally drained people's souls.
As if having regained confidence and put his fear aside, he continues :

- Lack of life, alright... but I'm not gonna rot in here.



Abyssalrider said:


> "I still can't smell anything except for us..."


Jin perks his ears up when he hears Martin, and replies with a rather nervous tone :

- I can hardly hear anything around here either... and being part bat, I don't like it at all.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

"now that you mention it..."
*perks up ears*
"i can't either..."


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 17, 2016)

"You two with your big ears and sharp noses are making me more nervous by the second if even you two can't pick up anything out here. This situation sucks harder than a black hole i swear."

He can't smell or hear anything himself but having two on his group with better senses than himself unable to pick up anything at all is nothing but disturbing to him.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> This situation sucks harder than a black hole i swear.


(*dies*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

(Jin, that's your cue to open a black hole)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Jin, that's your cue to open a black hole)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 17, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> This situation sucks harder than a black hole i swear.


Jin almost bursts out laughing at the old man's "reference" to his powers, but then immediately drops to a disturbed silence a second later, when he sees that he indeed somehow has no access to any of his powers at all, which has forced him to survive with all the weapons he can find, up until now.
Same problem for Martin, from what he sees, which just makes it even weirder to him when he tries to think how it's even possible at all.
He presses his lips and shakes his head :



Yaruzaru said:


> You two with your big ears and sharp noses are making me more nervous by the second if even you two can't pick up anything out here.



- Really bad, indeed, if our senses are all "broken" like that... but that's not our main concern at the moment.

He starts walking forward, the chainsaw readied still :

- I'd just like to survive this shit hole, thank you very much... I can worry about my deafened ears and nose later, but not my dismembered limbs.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

"now that I think about it, you haven't used your powers this entire time...David and I went to sleep next to each other under a tree as usual, when I woke up he was gone, and the tree was in a nearby park instead of outside our house. I thought i saw him enter that apartment building and you know the rest. given how long it's taking my wounds to heal, my powers must be completely gone as well...luckily my body was always my primary weapon, everything else was just a tool. I want to say I woke up here two days ago, but it was likely longer...being in that apartment building and what happened there, I can't tell if I passed out or not..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 17, 2016)

Jin shakes his head nervously in disbelief as he points his paw at his chest and belly :

- ... I dunno why, but my powers are all gone, same as you. I don't even have the eye and mouth on my body, for some reason... but what disturbs me even more is "how" it happened.

He then throws his hand in a "forget it" manner, and continues on his walk :

- Bit I don't care about it now. Let's just get outta here.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 17, 2016)

"Yeah, you guys not having your abilities and what not is a real pain. Everything about this place is a bit to convenient and ominous for my liking."

The old man looks at the group in thought for a moment and then looks in the direction where his home was before turning his attention back to the path ahead.

"I'm glad you guys showed up when you did . . . i was hoping to wait this thing out but i was afraid i may have ended up dying by myself back there."

He tries to put the thought behind him and looks down at his shotgun briefly before continuing to speak.

"Well maybe all these years of fighting will actually pay off now rather than being just an unpleasant reminder . . . the metro is not too far after the park right? I hope we can find others once we leave this place . . . "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 18, 2016)

The park appears to be virtually untouched minus a few vehicle wrecks and some graffiti. It's also absolutely quiet, with no sign of monsters lurking around. However, the atmosphere is just as dark and unsettling as it can get.
Jin finds the place oddly familiar, as if he's been here before. The expression on his face slowly becomes nervous as he walks deeper into the area.
There are wooden benches all over the place, in a rather messy fashion, as if they were just carelessly thrown into the area. The grasses look a bit dirty and messy as well, hinting that no-one has been cutting them for quite a while. The trees appear lifeless, with no leaves on them at all.
Jin slightly frowns at the depressing, yet familiar sight.

"This is where me and Yeroc (@Yaruzaru ) usually spend time together..."

He feels like he's seeing flashbacks of him and his boyfriend, Yaru (nicknamed Yeroc), walking along the park, paws holding tight, or sitting under the trees and having a picnic...
The images slowly coming into his mind catches him off-guard, making him shake his head to snap out of the "trance", and get back to the current objective.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

*points to a dead cherry blossom tree on the far side of the park*
"that was the tree I fell asleep under, it was still alive when I woke up under it... how long have I been in this place?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 18, 2016)

Jin shakes his head with a clearly disturbed look :

- No idea...

He then makes a step forward (big mistake) :

- Let's just--

He suddenly freezes in his place, with his jaw opening up more and more. His face becomes paler and paler, his body starts to shiver in fear more and more, and his head begins to sweat like a river.
He tries to point his shaky paw forward to tell the others what is in his sight at the moment :

- L-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-look...

The group see what looks like a ghost with dirty white clothes "floating" towards them. It has its arms in an out-of-place position.

*Prepare to cry...*

Jin tries to draw his uzi and aims at it. However, as he looks at it, he closes his eyes and begins to whimper miserably while slowly bringing the barrel to his own face. It appears that the monster is forcing him to commit suicide.
Jin can be heard crying :

- I'm sorry... I failed you again, mom... I... don't... deserve... to... live... you... don't deserve... to have... a burden like me... in your life...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 18, 2016)

The old man sees what Jin is doing and immediately gun bucks him in the head before knocking the uzi out of his hand with another blow.

"Get a hold of yourself!"

He swings his shotgun around and takes a quick shot right at the creatures body.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

*draws his bow and fires an arrow at the ghost's heart*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 18, 2016)

The creature drops dead immediately after taking the shotgun's burst and the arrow piercing through, and collapses on the ground.
Jin is snapped out of the suicide influence and drops to his knees after taking the hit in the back of his head. However, as he looks at the ground now, he brings his paws to his face and cries more miserably, as if he has just seen some of the worst images ever of his entire life altogether.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 18, 2016)

(@Abyssalrider : cue for our bromance right there LOL)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (@Abyssalrider : cue for our bromance right there LOL)


(ok, bromance incoming)
*walks over to Jin and thrusts his bow into Jin's hand*
"I don't like this anymore than you do, i'm fighting every instinct I have to stay here and help instead of running off to look for David or choosing to give up and wait to die. Right now all we can do is keep moving and stay alive, if we can't do that after what everything we've been through...what was the point of all of it? We can and will get through this, just like we did with everything else that fate has sent our way."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 18, 2016)

Jin still doesn't look up, his face remains staring at the ground, but his voice gradually lowers down :

- I wish it'd be that easy... but... it's exactly the same when you--

Jin is just about to "remind" Martin of the illusion where Martin saw his dead parents and brother, but then Jin realizes that it all happened _within_ Jin's dream, the one he just woke up from earlier, when he found himself in this city. He then just gives Martin brief clues and hints to help the latter get a better idea of what Jin just went through when the monster got into his head :

- Imagine you losing your parents and your brother and living all on your own, failing every single class at school, getting shitty jobs that barely help you afford to put some food on the table, struggling with the long-distance relationship of you and your lover for so long, and seeing your lover being rejected from your clansmen in the end...

He then tries to get up back on his shaky legs :

- Unless you have serious mental resistance, indifferent towards your family, or just outright emotionless, you'll know the suffering I just went through when that monster forced my gun to my head...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

"Jin, I barely knew my parents...you know they died when I was six...David is the only family i've ever really known. Failure was never an option, I had to protect him, raise him...Why do you think we usually slept under trees instead of in a den or a house? We never had a place to really call home...I always hunted for our food, that's how I learned to use a bow or throwing weapons. And why I knew these two knives were a more potent combination than they appear...knowledge of anatomy and how to cut through various animals learned by hunting is why I knew where to strike that freak with the blades for limbs to kill her in one go. if David ever died...I might just choose to follow him...I can't imagine him not being there, nearly all my memories have him present in one way or another."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 18, 2016)

Jin has no mind left to think about Martin's self-trained hunting skills, but when Martin tells of his unyielding love for his brother David, Jin speaks up as he finds a common ground between him and Martin :

- Exactly, Martin... "if David ever died, you might just choose to follow him"...

Jin gulps nervously, still trying to recover from the breakdown.

- Exactly what I thought earlier, when I saw my mom on her bed, waiting helplessly for the cancer to end her life and my sanity...

(My mom has cancer IRL)

He continues to whimper, though a bit less miserably now :

- An uzi and a sword are all I need to survive through this entire city on my own... but... deep down inside, I'm just a really emotional and weak-minded pussy that breaks into tears awfully quick..

He wipes his tears, takes a deep breath, and gulps again :

- ... I need to stay strong, though... both physically and mentally... especially mentally.

Now finally holding his composure, Jin grabs the chainsaw and turns on the engine again :

- If we see that bitch again, I'll fucking nail an entire AK47 magazine straight to its head and stomach by myself for invoking those images to me...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

"Well...it's already dead..."
*points to its remains*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Well...it's already dead..."
> *points to its remains*


Jin growls :

- I don't think it's the only one of this shit hole, man... be on your guard.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 19, 2016)

The old man puts a shell into his shotgun after the others finish talking. He then looks over the creatures body with a disturbed look on his face before looking back at the group.
"Sorry about hitting you in the head like that, in my defense, you were trying to kill yourself."

He makes an awkward attempt at a smile and then looks off into the direction they are headed.

"We should keep going, the longer i stand idle here, the more my skin crawls. You all must have friends, family or loved ones back home right? Well focus on that, on getting back to them, it should be all the motivation you need to pull your asses through this hell."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 19, 2016)

Jin lets out a hollowed smile when hearing the old man mentioning the accident earlier, and shakes his head :

- I have you to thank for saving me there... otherwise I'd be dead for sure...

He gestures his paw :

- Come on, we've wasted too much time here already...

The group continue on their way, across the streets and pass the buildings, until they reach a subway station. Jin's eyes gleam in joy at the sight of the destination.

- Finally, our ticket to get outta here !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 19, 2016)

"I'm not sure it's that easy...after we killed that ghost I could smell things again...I don't like the smell coming from there."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I'm not sure it's that easy...after we killed that ghost I could smell things again...I don't like the smell coming from there."


Jin raises his eyebrow in confusion :

- How come you can smell again, after killing that ghost ?... And, lemme guess...

He smirks, trying to mimic Martin's natural (subtly) smart-ass tone and expression :

- You smell "death", eh ?


----------



## Julen (Sep 20, 2016)

Julen acted like if he was sniffing the air.

"well guess what i smell... I smell "eau de let's get to the fucking subway already""

He said jokingly as he walked slightly faster towards the subway station.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 20, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen acted like if he was sniffing the air.
> 
> "well guess what i smell... I smell "eau de let's get to the fucking subway already""
> 
> He said jokingly as he walked slightly faster towards the subway station.


Jin puts his chainsaw away, readies the uzi in his left paw and the sword in his right paw, and presses onward :


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 20, 2016)

"not death...blood...and a lot of it."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 20, 2016)

Jin continues with the smart-ass tone :

- With all these freaky-ass bloody monsters all over the place ? I say "a lot of blood" is quite obvious.

He then gets to the stairs :

- But blood or not... I'm not stopping here.

He walks down, until the door is in front of him. It's locked.
The area inside is pitch-black, as if the power has been cut off. It's next to impossible to see anything.
Jin readies the flashlight on his cellphone, then holds the phone in his off-hand and breaks the lock with the grip of his sword, before stepping in, his phone illuminating the area around him like a torch.
However, as soon as the vicinity comes into his sight, he screams out of extreme fear :

- HOLY FUCKING SHIT !!!

In front of him, from a distance, is a large humanoid head, with bloodied mouth and bulging eyeballs, trapped by its neck through a hole in the floor. It does not acknowledge Jin's presence in any way, and only continues to turn, stare and bite wildly all around, while making extremely disturbing noises that sound like a cross of groaning and screaming out of pain.

_*CRY OF FEAR, LITERALLY*_


----------



## Julen (Sep 20, 2016)

Julen dropped his jaw as he saw the creature. He didn't want toove an inch just in case it noticed them. He then came closer to jin and whispered at him 

-y...yo....wha....what's that.....


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 20, 2016)

*fires an arrow through it's eye*
"it's dead, that's what it is..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *fires an arrow through it's eye*
> "it's dead, that's what it is..."


The head takes the arrow in the eye and doesn't seem to show any sign of even slowing down or easing the fuck up from any of its wild moving, spinning, biting, screaming or groaning.
Jin empties an entire magazine of uzi, then MP5, and finally AK47, all at the head, but to no end either. It appears that nothing can cause harm to it at all.
However, it doesn't seem to notice the group's presence either. It appears to be "insane" to an absolution of helpless : it only has a head, stuck on the ground through a hole.
Jin feels extremely uneasy at the sight, as if his stomach is being turned inside out and twisted upside down at all angles. He shakes his head and walks around the head, though still in a defensive manner, in case it shoots its tongue out or something.
Nothing happens.
Jin sees that it's just an empty room, with the head, and that's it. It doesn't block the way, only stuck there with its own misery, to the group's extremely uncomfortable feeling, but not to their end.
A door leads inside the metro is behind the head. Jin signals the others to follow him.


----------



## Julen (Sep 21, 2016)

Julen walks round thw head as well. Trying to hide how much he's freaking out. He grinded his teeth when he walked around it. Then he walked next to Jin. 

- that.....that....that was....something?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> - that.....that....that was....something?


Jin gulps, sounding like something is blocking his throat :

- Y-y-y-y-yeah...

He then opens the door, and steps in, with his phone shining the flashlight into the darkness. This time, there is indeed a lot of blood all over the place, followed by freaky monsters of a new level, which can be seen hanging on the ceiling, which resembles a large body of flesh with a large arm protruding from it, and several faces staring blankly from its mass.
From the looks of them, it appears that their arm can reach to the ground and attack if getting close.

*Cross of "Cry of Fear" and "Dead Space"...*

Jin looks at the creatures on the ceiling with an extremely disturbed expression on his face. He then puts the sword away and dual-wields his uzi (left hand) and MP5 (right hand) as he steps up :


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 21, 2016)

After getting past the rotating head and entering another room only to see another monster the old mans expression at this point looks slightly fed up.
"The monsters back in my town are starting to seem more cuddly by the second compared to these things."
The old man fires four shots at it with his shotgun (legit)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 21, 2016)

"these things are making the Draconids back home look like fluffy bunnies...though they haven't been as tough to kill so far..."


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 21, 2016)

"Maybe if we imagine fluffy bunnies these monsters won't seem so bad."
The old man looks up at the rest of the creatures hanging from the ceiling after only killing one and looks at the shells in his shoulder strap.
"Is there a way to get past these things without wasting ammo . . . "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

Jin looks at Martin, Julen, and the old man, and places his digits on the triggers of his gun :

- If we're to explore through this area, we have no choice but to clear these sons of bitches.

He then begins to pick off the monsters one by one as he goes. One by one, they "detach" themselves from the ceiling after getting enough bullets, and fall down, dead in a pile of bloody mess.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 22, 2016)

The old man loads more shells into his shotgun and refills the empty spots on his shoulder strap.
"I hope we don't keep running into things like this, otherwise we're going to have to rely on you and that chainsaw for a while."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 22, 2016)

"You do know i've been retrieving my arrows right? well except for the one in that face thing...that's why I prefer a bow. More often than not, you can re-use the arrows."


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 22, 2016)

"That *is* pretty useful, it's too bad there was _conveniently _only one bow and i guess i just prefer my shotgun. It has gotten me through some pretty rough times, so i have come to rely on it i suppose."
He finishes loading his shotgun and gets ready to move again.
"I hope you don't mind if i save my ammo then, i'd rather not run out when i actually need it as i'm not much use in close combat."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 22, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> "I hope you don't mind if i save my ammo then, i'd rather not run out when i actually need it as i'm not much use in close combat."


Jin replies in response to the old man's words :

- Close combat would be for me and Martin here to handle. One black belt martial artist with a pair of knives and one melee weapon master should be all you need against whatever is going on in this shit hole--... uh... except the fucker in the room earlier...

He shivers a bit, with his fur standing all up, clearly looking disturbed at the sight of the head he just saw earlier.

As the group press on, Jin press the attack and clear the area off the creatures on the ceiling. Soon, the entire floor is a complete mess, with corpses, or whatever's left of their bloody mass, including their "hands", all over the place.
The metro appears to utilize many service tunnels and different railways to form a train network. However, it also appears to have been long abandoned, and the trains are no longer working.
After a while, Jin feels his phone getting incredibly hot. He sees that it's running low on battery. It reads somewhere around 10%.

- Shit... this isn't good...

He quickly shines the phone around, until he finds a generator at a corner. It appears to have been damaged due to the creatures infesting the room earlier : the engines are all rusty, and covered with blood and flesh. However, there are wires that connect from it and run across the walls ; as he follows the flashlight of the phone, he sees light bulbs on the ceiling.
He looks back at the generator : despite the mess, it seems to be capable of turning back on again. However...

- Dammit, it's low on fuel...

Jin then looks at the door that leads to the room with the head, and gulps nervously :

- I really hate saying this, but I feel like we need to backtrack to that city and find a gas station or something. Otherwise, we can't get this place back to work, and that means no way outta here...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 22, 2016)

"was there even any working electricity throughout the rest of the town? If not, finding a gas station would be pointless, as is trying to use the subway if nobody is here to operate it..."


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 22, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin replies in response to the old man's words :
> 
> - Close combat would be for me and Martin here to handle. One black belt martial artist with a pair of knives and one melee weapon master should be all you need against whatever is going on in this shit hole--... uh... except the fucker in the room earlier...



"Yeah, thank the lord i just happened to run into a black belt martial artist and a melee weapon master out of nowhere, my luck is outstanding." He says jokingly

The old man then lets out a sigh as he looks back the way they came.
"Well . . . if the area is as quiet as it was before we should not have much of a problem getting back, but i don't think we can get this place going by ourselves if the trains aren't even running."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 22, 2016)

Jin sighs in frustration :

- The only "working electricity" at this moment is my phone, but it's not gonna be working for long. That's the problem. Unless we "conveniently" find a tactical light, a flashlight, a latern, or whatever, I don't know how else to continue. As for operating the subway and getting the train to run... I'm sure we can get to the operating room and get the place up and going again if the generator is back... at least, that's what I hope...

He then readies his weapons :

- Come on, no time to lose. We have to try everything.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 22, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Unless we "conveniently" find a tactical light, a flashlight, a latern, or whatever, I don't know how else to continue.



(Inb4 we find all those things conveniently lying on a table somewhere)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 22, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Inb4 we find all those things conveniently lying on a table somewhere)


(Yeah, super convenient alright... the gun store is enough convenience in this horror RP already XD )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 22, 2016)

"if we did get the subway working, none of us know how to operate a train...how would we get out of here on one if we can't use it?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 22, 2016)

(I just so happen to be a train operator ofc)


----------



## Julen (Sep 22, 2016)

Julen raised an eyebrow and chuckled "it's just a train. It's not a damn plane or something like that. I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be that hard.... But also....we don't have any other options" 

(really. Refueling a damn generator like in "The Sacrifice" campaign in L4D XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 22, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (I just so happen to be a train operator ofc)


(and I just happen to have got back all my powers over the black hole lol)



Julen said:


> (really. Refueling a damn generator like in "The Sacrifice" campaign in L4D XD)


(*Jin approves*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 22, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (and I just happen to have got back all my powers over the black hole lol)


(then I can start burning and electrocuting things with my bare hands again right?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 22, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (and I just happen to have got back all my powers over the black hole lol)
> 
> 
> (*Jin approves*)





Abyssalrider said:


> (then I can start burning and electrocuting things with my bare hands again right?)


(RIP old man and Julen)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 22, 2016)

(if you die, i can just zap you back to life)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 22, 2016)

(Hopefully my old heart won't turn to ash in the process XD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 22, 2016)

(i have better control than that...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 22, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (then I can start burning and electrocuting things with my bare hands again right?)


(and pretty much end the RP right here lol ; that was just a joke, of course not)



Abyssalrider said:


> (if you die, i can just zap you back to life)


(double RIP old man and Julen... and also Jin)



Abyssalrider said:


> (i have better control than that...)


(OLD MAN SLAYER SECRET ART lol)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 22, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (OLD MAN SLAYER SECRET ART lol)


(You thought i was a simple old man *Adjusts hips* ho ho ho ho ho)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 22, 2016)

(I know it was a joke, and I ran with it making a joke of my own)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 22, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> *Adjusts hips*


(*Zeref dies* lol)
(OK, OK, back to the story !)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 22, 2016)

"So, does this mean we are stuck here? Either that or it's going to be a long walk to get out of here, if we can even get out past all these fluffy bunnies."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 22, 2016)

(I swear, Martin's icon with his mouth open is too distracting for me LOL)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 22, 2016)

(kinky)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 22, 2016)

"too bad I couldn't find a longsword...*chuckles* that would certainly be a better alternative for me than these kitchen knives...."
(long sword meaning the two-handed but still smaller cousin of the greatsword, like Aragorn's sword in LoTR)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 22, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "too bad I couldn't find a longsword...*chuckles* that would certainly be a better alternative for me than these kitchen knives...."


Jin gives Martin the silver machete-like sword he found at the gun store earlier :

- Here, this should help you with that... may need to find a workshop so I can make my chainsaw katana or something, hehehe...

He then readies his chainsaw, walks back to the door, and breaks it open. However, he drops his jaw at the sight :
The head is no more... as if it was just a mere hallucination.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 22, 2016)

(I'm sorry you have used up all your convenience points, please try again later)
"Don't tell me we have to look out for a moving head now . . . a hallucination would be the best we could hope for."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 22, 2016)

*speaks in a slightly hesitant tone*
"if that was just a hallucination...then why isn't my arrow lodged in the floor?"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 22, 2016)

"It's almost as if we are all hallucinations . . . heh . . . heh"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 22, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> "Don't tell me we have to look out for a moving head now . . . a hallucination would be the best we could hope for."


Jin shakes his head in disbelief, not wanting to know what's going on anymore. When he hears the old man's words, however, he shives in extreme fear :

- That'd be the scariest shit I could ever imagine...

He looks all around the place.
No sign of the head earlier.
He rubs his paw all over his face, as if trying to keep himself awake, almost like he thinks he's in a bad dream :

- I don't know if I should be glad or worried now... fuck it, I don't even know if this is real, either...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 22, 2016)

"It's about as weird as all the monsters up and disappearing aside from a few. It's strange to say . . . but it has been pretty calm all things considered compared to when i first got to this place. If these things aren't even really here then i really am wasting ammo . . . i don't even want to think about it honestly, too much of a headache."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 22, 2016)

"but if they are fake...where's the arrow I shot at that face-thing? it would be in the floor..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 22, 2016)

Jin slowly walks to where the head was and stares at the ground, then picks up what looks like a broadhead arrow.

- You mean this ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 22, 2016)

(I highly doubt he couldn't see it himself XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 22, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (I highly doubt he couldn't see it himself XD)


(Nightmare plot armor, stahp it XD )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 22, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Nightmare plot armor, stahp it XD )


(Damn nightmare plot armor too stronk)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 22, 2016)

"Maybe everything in this place is fake, even us, maybe everything we do is pointless. I feel like we are being watched by some psycho that just wants to see us suffer in some twisted world of his. I get the feeling there's no guarantee any trains will be running in any of the stations. Even if we get gas, none of the vehicles seem to be working . . . if there even is any gas left at the station. We may need another plan if we can't get out of here by train. If really we can't get out of here though, i guess you are all welcome to stay at my place until this blows over, provided we don't get killed beforehand. . . if it ever blows over that is."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 22, 2016)

The old man's words appear to have crushed the last spark of Jin's hopes in escaping this "living nightmare", and risen his fear to extreme. He collapses on the ground, drops all the weapons, and holds his paws over his head, whimpering in silence.



Yaruzaru said:


> everything we do is pointless


Jin presses his paws over his head and groans in pain, not wanting to even think about what's going on at the moment. He just wants to go to sleep and drift his mind off this twisted reality, and hopes that when he wakes up, it'll probably have been just a bad dream...
... However, somehow, he can't. He feels like something is forcing him to stay awake and suffer all this...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 22, 2016)

After calming down somehow, Jin looks back at the old man, this time with an aggressive glare, and growls :

- I'm not staying in this shit hole. No fucking way.

He stands up and readies his weapons again :

- We've been through enough shit to get here, I'm not giving up now, and neither should any of you. We're gonna find some goddamn gas, power up that goddamn generator, get to the goddamn control room, and turn on some goddamn trains. At least we have to try, somehow. We can't just sit here and do nothing.

He glances back at the door that leads back to the surface of the city, and takes out the map the old man gave him earlier :

- The gas station isn't very far from here. Probably just around 10 minutes of walking.

He puts the map away and steps towards the door :

- We're not gonna die, and we're not gonna die in this hellhole.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 27, 2016)

"That's for sure, if i'm going to die i'd rather it be back home than here. Maybe we can find out what's going on once we leave this place."
He walks up to the door along with the others.
"I hope we don't run into that head again . . . "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

Jin glances at his chainsaw :

- If we do, I'mma see if its blood is any redder than mine.

As they get out of the subway station and back to the surface, Jin takes a look at the map, and points his paw at a direction to tell them where the gas station is, before making his steps forward.
White fog starts to creep into the city, as if indicating something bad about to happen. Jin perks his ears up and bares his fangs out as he tenses himself uo for the cold licking on his fur.
The surroundings are as lifeless as usual. The pitch-black night sky up high and the cold, thick fog just above the ground.
They soon make it to the gas station, at a corner of a crossroad. The machines don't appear to be broken, and there are empty cans lying around.
Jin approaches the machines and looks around, and finds a switch. As he flips it, several number 0 appears on a machine, indicating that it's ready to use. He then grabs a can.

- About 5 should do it... come on.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 28, 2016)

"Sure thing, let's be quick about it so we can get out of here."
The old man takes a good look around before he starts to fill the empty cans. It still seems quite thankfully, he thought they may actually get this done without anymore problems. He looks around again as he finishes filling two of the cans.
"Do none of you recognize this place at all? Pretty weird we all end up at some unknown location and we all happen to know each other one way or another."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 28, 2016)

"only thing I recognize was that tree, everything else about this place definitely isn't familiar to me."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

Jin finishes filling the other cans with gas.

- Right... now back to the gas station...

... (about half an hour later, back at where the group left off)...

Jin pours all the gas from the cans into the generator, one after another. Once all the cans are empty, he turns it on. The engine starts running, followed by the lights on the ceiling flickering a bit, before the entire area is illuminated.
Jin lets out a sigh of relief when he sees the whole room back up in his view, and cries out in joy :

- Haha ! I told you it'd work !

He then glances at the door that leads further in :

- Come on, we're so goddamn outta here !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 28, 2016)

(then watch all the subways are either busted, or no longer there)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (then watch all the subways are either busted, or no longer there)


(Oh heeeeell nah, son
LOL)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 28, 2016)

"If it didn't work i may have started regretting leaving the comfort of my home. I hope the trains are real . . . "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

With the light system now back on, the area is well-lit, allowing for full and clear vision.
The group make their way through the door and venture deeper into the station, weapons readied.
The area they're in now is a simple large room with numerous seats set up at the walls. On the ceiling are boards that seem to serve to show which train will arrive or departure at what time, as well as the destination.
There's a counter at a corner, where snacks like chips and candies can be found. A refrigerator is behind the counter, storing soft drinks like cola and pepsi.
On the opposite side of the door they come through are several closed gates. Jin looks through the glass and sees a train outside.

- That's our ticket outta here...

Jin then gets a good look around, and sees a map of the area on the wall :

[Entrance] - [Customer Service room] - [Waiting Room / Control Room / Gate]

Jin points his paw at the map :

- Seems like we're at the "waiting room"... then...

He glances to the right, and sees a door with a sign above that reads "Control Room". He gestures his paw to tell the group to follow him as he walks towards the door.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 28, 2016)

"Wait up a second."
The old man get over the counter and opens the refrigerator, taking two cans of cola. He puts one in his pack and opens the other right away to drink it with a satisfied smile.
"Now i'm ready for anything, let's keep going. I don't suppose you know how to operate the controls?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

Jin opens the door while replying to the old man :

- I'm sure it's not really that hard... or at least there may be some sort of manual instruction somewhere, I dunno.

As they enter the room, the computer system comes into their view.
Jin looks at the computer screen and goes through the files until he sees a small window with the following text :


> Choose your destination :


Jin clicks at the type area, and sees a list of possible locations the train would arrive at.

- Hmmm... there's no train station at my hometown... Guess I'll just have to pick somewhere close...

Jin clicks the mouse at the location named "Odas", and presses Enter. The current window is replaced with a larger one that shows the way from the train station to it. It seems that the train would have to pass about 5 stations along the way before reaching the final destination of the trip. However, the railways aren't linked together correctly.
Jin glances at the keyboard, rolls his eyes, and sighs with a smart-ass/sarcastic tone :

- Puzzles. Great, my favorite.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

"It wouldn't be much of a puzzle if any of us knew anything about operating, but i suppose having a group that specialize in combat is more useful given the situation."
He clears his throat as he walks up to the computer and looks over Jin's shoulder at the computer screen. After a moment of looking in thought he then stands up straight.
"Just as i thought, i don't understand any of it. I hope we didn't come this far to be stopped by a computer of all things."
He continues to drink his can of cola while looking around the control room.
"Maybe there is a manual or something somewhere, hopefully something we can understand."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin messes around with the mouse at the picture of the railways on the screen, and slowly comes to see how he can interact with it.

- This is gonna be forever...

It takes him nearly half an hour straight to reconnect the railways properly ; once he's done, he moves on to check the available train.
Another window pops up, this time showing that a train is in the area at the moment (the one they saw outside the gates). He swipes his paw over his forehead :

- Whew ! Waaay harder than I thought, but there we go... alright, time to finally get our ass outta here for good...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

"if my electric abilities worked I could just send a pulse through the system and override the track controls, moving them all into place. But naturally...all of our abilities not related to senses or basic biology seem to be gone...Which raises the question of why my electricity won't work, as it is part of my biology."


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

"We were all brought here from our homes and you guys seem to be unable to use your abilities. I think we can all agree that something is not right with this place, all the more reason to get to the train and get as far away from here as possible."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 30, 2016)

As the group make their way out of the control room, across the waiting room, through the gate, and to the train, Jin climbs on the front seat of the train and looks at the control system with a smart-ass/sarcastic smirk :

- Fuck my life.

He then looks around to see if there's a manual instruction somewhere, and finds a small guide book at the corner of the table. After reading through for around 10 minutes, he glances back at the control system, and starts punching the buttons like a pro (while in fact he only hopes the train won't jolt or shake or whatever every time he presses a button down).
The engine slowly turns on after a series of buttons punched in. Around 5 minutes later, the train slowly starts to move forward. Jin collapses on the driver seat of the train and sighs in relief, before fist-pumping in the air, crying out loud in extreme joy :

- We... are... finally... fucking... OUTTA HERE !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 30, 2016)

(then watch, all the monsters are on the train right?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 30, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (then watch, all the monsters are on the train right?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 30, 2016)

"I hope so because we have been saying that ever since we got here." He goes to sit down inside the train next to the front and checks his pack, pulling out a snickers bar and starts to eat it as the train begins moving.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 30, 2016)

Jin takes a look out the window, and smiles :

- So long, fuckers...

He then plugs his phone into an electrical socket on the wall to charge it.

- Heh... who would've thought this thing could save us from that chainsaw son of a bitch...

He then glances at himself.
He often feels weird with the eye on his chest and the mouth on his belly, but now he feels even weirder without them.
He always prefers physical combats before having to bring in his cosmic powers of controlling black holes, white holes, wormholes, nebula clouds and astral lights, but without the powers, he feels uneasy at times.
The train keeps on going...
The wind is howling outside...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 1, 2016)

The old man relaxes a bit into the seat and puts his shotgun beside him with one hand on it.
"What do we do if everywhere else is just like this place . . . " He muttered to himself


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

Jin gulps nervously, and waves his paw :

- Let's... not think about that... at least for now... and get some re--

Suddenly, the windows in the front are smashed open, followed by what looks like a bloody corpse hanging down from the roof of the train, with a blindfold covering its eyes.

*Shit-spitter incoming !*

As it dives down right at Jin's face, he jumps back out of fear :

- MOTHER OF--

Before he can react, however, it spits a ball of sludge at him, making him stagger in disgust :

- ARGH ! I'm covered in goo shit !

Right after that, monsters start to climb onto the train, as if following the smell, and break inside. Jin fires several bullets from his uzi straight at the spitting monster and knocks it off onto the rail below, then prepares for a showdown on the train :

- FUN RIDE TO HELL, HERE WE GO !


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 2, 2016)

The old man jolts up as he hears the windows smash and sees monsters boarding the train. He throws what is left of his snickers bar at one of the monsters and quickly grabs his shotgun off the seat.
"You have got to be kidding!" 
He fires one shot at the closest one he can see and readies himself to fire again.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 16, 2016)

(Totally forgetting this one, sorry... back to it now, folks)



Yaruzaru said:


> The old man jolts up as he hears the windows smash and sees monsters boarding the train. He throws what is left of his snickers bar at one of the monsters and quickly grabs his shotgun off the seat.
> "You have got to be kidding!"
> He fires one shot at the closest one he can see and readies himself to fire again.


The closest one falls down after the old man's shot, and the others are still fairly far away, within his range, but out of their own reach. Jin fires several bullets at the others with his uzi, while the sword is readied in his hand just in case. He calls out to @Yaruzaru , @Abyssalrider and @Julen :

- Send these fuckers to hell ! Come on, guys !


----------

